# *MY 4 Month old Blue Fawn pit .. hes so adorable



## xxmiszCanelaxx (Sep 4, 2009)

cant wait til hes fully grown


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Great lookin dog! Great looking collar!

Lemme tell you somethin.. You might say you can't wait to see them full grown, but take as many pictures as you can because the more you look back the more youre gonna miss that puppy. LOL 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Lovely dog.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

wow he's beautiful!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Def a beautiful dog!


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Good looking boy reminds me of my boy apollo. You called him a blue fawn?


----------



## GodBlessPitbulls (Aug 23, 2009)

*NICEEEEEE*

Looks like my Hunny but, she has a white stripe down her nose.Beautiful Pit..


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

that boy is a looker!
like staffydaddy said...enjoy them as babies it goes by waaaaaaay to fast.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thats what i said about my dog too. but now i wish he was that same little puppy that i brought home at 8 weeks old.
he still acts like he is tho...


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

awsome looking dog. i love fawns! im just going to throw in there i hope you dont leave your dog chained up like that on the sidewalk when your not around. also like the collar.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Great looking boy!


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Nice looking dog! :thumbsup:

also, he isn't a blue fawn... He looks red or champagne to me... but he is very good looking


----------

